# MITES!!!!!!!!



## sushisurf13 (Aug 11, 2008)

So I noticed a few dark colored mites on my beardie (Quigley)
I've been killing them as I see them but I think he needs a treatment.
Ive never delt with a mite problem before. 
Any ideas or suggestions for a safe product. I certainly dont want a full blown infestation!

Thanks


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 12, 2008)

Here you go Eric  http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+10442+15478&pcatid=15478

Danny


----------



## sushisurf13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Danny!!! Got to kill those those little guys early. They look like microscopic ticks. GROSS!!!




egyptiandan said:


> Here you go Eric  http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+10442+15478&pcatid=15478
> 
> Danny


----------

